
The Singing Furby Organ - forrestbrazeal
https://sploid.gizmodo.com/man-redefines-horror-by-building-a-singing-furby-organ-1822924179
======
IntronExon
Oh my gentle Jesus... no. This is worse than Hannibal playing that poor
bastsrd’s vocal cords like a cello. This makes the abrupt exhalation of
trapped air from a corpse seem homey and familiar. This is downright
Lovecraftian; an otherworldly and inexpressible horror from Beyond.

Show to this to your kids if you want to scar them _forever_.

